# Best time for Muskies



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Planning on a charter to Lake st Clair next year - casting. What would be the best time of year, other than December


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Depends on what you're looking for...Numbers of fish or a Once in a Lifetime HOG....

I like the opening time of year for numbers

Go NOW for the hog - weather is a huge factor though ALWAYS

This past spring:


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

wow!!!! I would love to see what she looked like with her "feed bag".


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My brother-in-law, who I highly respect in the world of Muskie fishing, once told me, "The worst day of the year weather wise for us, is the best day of the year to go Muskie fishing."
Of course, he has a pic of going one time when there was partial ice on a small river in WV, the Hughes River for those of you who know, anyway, a rogue wave of some kind (man made) splashed him up the side of his face blindly, and he had Bells Palsy for 3 days.


----------

